# equipment choice in firearm/muzzleloader seasons



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Honest answers please. do not debate the use of x-bows in firearm season here please...... please 1 vote for each season


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I'll take the shotgun maybe 1 or 2 days. Usually when I hunt with buddy's or family on the "Drive" days.

Other than that I shoot a bow through the entire season.

I did pick up a ML early this year though. I may give that a try this year but hard to tell.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Kelly Johnson said:


> I'll take the shotgun maybe 1 or 2 days. Usually when I hunt with buddy's or family on the "Drive" days.
> 
> Other than that I shoot a bow throuhg the entire season.
> 
> I did pick up a ML early this year though. I may give that a try this year but hard to tell.


 I hunt the same way, picked up a muzzy three years ago and still havent sited it in. Maybe I will site it in this year but maybe not.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Bow at all times EXCEPT the first week of firearm when I normally have my shotgun or .270 with me.


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

When I have tags left for gun season I hunt with a muzzleloder.


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

If Im still hunting come gun season, I hunt with my muzzleloader.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I love to hunt with my traditional muzzle loader chamber in 50 cal. but when it is firearm season. I bring out the old 30-30 to do the dirty work. The season is getting close I cannot wait.


----------



## D-BEAVER (Jan 8, 2008)

I hunt with a rifle on Nov 15th and Nov 24th(family deer drive)... other than that, I'm out there with my bow... but I usually give up after the 24th of November due to intense pressure in my area and near zero deer sightings.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I hunt strictly shot gun territory, so the last couple years I have been using a muzzleloader during firearm season. I go back to my bow during muzzleloader season but if it gets down to it and I dont have deer yet I will go back to the muzzleloader.


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

ANd I think I'll stick to the muzzle loader:lol:


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

I either shoot bow or muzzleloader, no rifles or shotguns anymore. Didnt even go last year for gun season. Too many yahoos


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I go out for a couple days a year with a firearm. Two days is really bout the maximum for me with a firearm because I usually just got done with 10 days of serious bow hunting during the rut. By November 16th I am getting burned out and generally more than ready to head back home. 
Since the muzzleloader season coincides with the second bow season, if I am hunting this time of year it will definitely be with a bow. 
<----<<<


----------

